# New Router Videos



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Be sure to check out the most recent video for download at Woodsmith. This time around it's jig for the hand held router. 

http://www.woodworkingonline.com/2007/12/05/podcast-29-top-5-shop-built-router-jigs/

Corey


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up

Doug


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks Corey. Keep em comin'.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Corey

My son-in-law made me a copy of all of them (29 in total ) and put them on a DVD and they are great,, the one for the router jigs is the best.. now I just need to some time to view all of them...


Thanks for the link

============


challagan said:


> Be sure to check out the most recent video for download at Woodsmith. This time around it's jig for the hand held router.
> 
> http://www.woodworkingonline.com/2007/12/05/podcast-29-top-5-shop-built-router-jigs/
> 
> Corey


----------

